# Teen Wolf



## Big Don (Jun 10, 2011)

No, not Michael J. Fox. MTV, remember when they had music videos?
I was flipping channels and came in 10 minutes into the pilot. You know, it surprised me. It's actually not bad. Not a comedy.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 10, 2011)

Big Don said:


> No, not Michael J. Fox. MTV, remember when they had music videos?
> I was flipping channels and came in 10 minutes into the pilot. You know, it surprised me. It's actually not bad. Not a comedy.



Something to satisfy the Full Moon werewolf loving girls. A lot of shows on Vampires but not a lot on those hairy, loud, growling, drooling, panting, howling type of guys... you know, the ones that frequent the strip clubs just outside of town.


----------



## oaktree (Jun 10, 2011)

Not to many people know about this but there was a teen wolf cartoon.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 10, 2011)

oaktree said:


> Not to many people know about this but there was a teen wolf cartoon.



I saw it... and ignored it when flipping channels on saturday morning.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 10, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> I saw it... and ignored it when flipping channels on saturday morning.


So did everyone else.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone remember "Fangface"?




 
I remember watching the Teen Wolf cartoon as a kid, but didn't really get into it.


----------

